# ft. morgan rigs and platforms



## drklburg (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry guys dont post much but havent fished much since the oil spill-fish outta ft.morgan and was wondering the best place to find the most recent locations of the platforms and rigs in that area-would like to update my gps before going out-dont mind a pay site just would like the info-thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check this out.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/inshore.cfm


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

The link no workee for me.


----------



## drklburg (Jan 4, 2009)

me either-looks to be a link to alabama fish and game inshore-was looking for more offshore-say within 75 miles out-rigs in 100ft to 250ft-any help to where to find is welcomed-thanks


----------



## rbea1958 (Oct 13, 2011)

Found this for you it may help,

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/DGPSCoordinates.pdf


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

For rigs and platforms

http://www.rodnreel.com/gps/GPSSearch.asp


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Been a couple of years since I went out of Fort Morgan. If you want to fish rigs (which is all I did) you really didn't need any coordinates. I would just head south until I found the rig at the depth of water I wanted to fish. Trick was to leave early enough to have first pick of a parking spot on the rig. Man I miss that! If you ever need some gas money, holler at me. Good luck!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

get a Hilton's book and their chart......most rigs and alotta
bottom spots.......


George


----------

